# Silver Star Academy (English/Western riding school RP, Anyone is welcome to join in!)



## Nature2horses (Feb 24, 2010)

This is awsome, do you think we could put it on proboards?

Edit: Actually, I like this more. On proboards, people just give short little experts of what they are doing and you have to jump all over the website.


----------



## WriterChick18 (Aug 1, 2010)

_OOC: That's exactly why I put it here  Please feel free to hop in_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

A thud, as if a brick had been dropped, sounded from behind the barn, followed closely by a surprised squeal, several stomps, and a sudden stream of muted curses. The thud of a halter being thrown at the wooden fence panels was next, then the hoof beats of a single trotting horse. Bethany Cameron was having a bad morning again.

Several yards away, a gray pony seemed to be smiling at his indigent human. His eyes glittered, as if he were enjoying his morning task of mocking a his least favorite owner. Taking a few daring steps forward, he sniffed the faded purple halter Bethany had thrown at him. He lipped at it for a moment, nibbling at the warn cotton lead rope. Bethany took a deep breath in, just like her instructors had told her to. She took a few steps foward, focusing on the ground, then...

"Got cha!" she cried, lunging toward the pony. The pony, being an old school master and no fool in the matter of escaping work, simply trotted away, Bethany hanging on to his mane for a few steps.

More curses from the human, more glitter-eyed amusement from the pony... Then Bethany noticed something.

"Oh my Lord! How long have you been here?!"


----------



## WriterChick18 (Aug 1, 2010)

Her eyes flashed upwards as she heard a barrage of sounds coming from the back of the red barn. She couldn't tell what all had happened, but she heard someone muttering and the sound of, if she was not mistaken, a horse's hooves smacking the ground with light thuds as it hurried away from someone. Silver Star Academy estate was made up of almost 100 acres of land including several pleasure trails and turn outs for the horses - the largest of which was right behind the barn for easy access; which meant that she wasn't as alone as she had originally thought. She stuffed the last of the muffin in her mouth, swallowed as fast as possible and headed off to investigate, briefly running the tip of her tongue over her braces to try to make sure there was no muffin stuck in them. 

She soon caught sight of a girl standing there holding onto a purple halter and being carefully evaded by either a smaller horse or a pony - she couldn't tell which it was as her eye wasn't so practiced on identifying breeds yet. The girl spun around and Maddie could hear the surprise in her exclamation when she spoke. She supposed she had been being quiet and it might have almost been like she'd snuck up on her, though she hadn't been meaning to surprise her so much. 

She didn't think she recognized the girl specifically, which meant they weren't roommates, though she had probably seen her at supper the night before and just didn't remember. All she could remember in detail from that meal was the sea of faces and introductions and names swimming together in her head and how tired she had been from the flight which had brought her to Pennsylvania. Most everyone at the table had known each other – she got the feeling that the turnover rate of students was very low. It made sense, as, from what she could see, this was a wonderful place to go to school – no one would want to leave once they’d gone here.

Though she normally had trouble falling asleep in a new place, last night she hadn't. She had crawled into the empty top bunk in her room at ten thirty, long before some of the others had left the common area downstairs, and fallen straight to sleep. Her early departure to bed and catching up with sleep made the fact that it was a Monday morning much better or at least more bearable. Also that she was finally here at her new school at last made the usually awful day better. It didn't hold the same frustration tinged hint that a new school year at a regular school might have done. Maddie had been dreading the move to the big high school across her home town with 1200 students and several buildings - this was much better!

"Sorry, I didn't mean to startle you - only a couple of minutes... Um I'm Maddie Sullivan, I'm new." It felt a little lame and too stiffly formal. "Is he yours?" She nodded at the grey horse/pony with a wide smile.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Bethany rolled her eyes in the pony's direction. "Yep. His name's Tucker. I own him, but I don't ride him. I let the younger ones exercise him. I'm too heavy for him now."

Bethany picked up Tucker's halter, hung it on the top fence board, and clambered over, landing heavily on the dirt path around the outside perimeter of the paddock. Tucker bent down to eat, only acknowledging his owner with a slight flick on an ear. He savored each piece of grass he chewed. This was much better than being saddled up and ridden by a gaggle of nervous kids with the riding skills of potato sacks. 

"My name's Bethany, by the way. I don't know if we've met. Probably not." There was a pause. Bethany thought of ways to keep the conversation flowing. She hated those awkward silences. "You ride? Wait -- duh. Better question: you have a horse?"


----------



## WriterChick18 (Aug 1, 2010)

Maddie felt a little bit more relaxed as the girl introduced herself as Bethany and the pony, which did indeed turn out to be hers, as Tucker. It was a cute name she thought to herself. She had no idea what she’d name a horse if she ever was fortunate enough to get one of her own so such things were of interest to her. She did, however, decide that she very much liked the name of her ‘school pony’.

Frankly, Madison was a book worm. She spent most of her time reading or writing or doing her homework. On nice days she liked to go outside to read, but the truth was – she’d already read through her old junior high school’s library in the years she’d been there. Every book that looked of interest she had already read. Coming here to Silver Star was something totally out of the ordinary of her– nothing like she’d ever done before but yet something she’d always thought she’d enjoy doing.

Maddie had always liked animals and thought perhaps one day she would combine the two with writing animal books for junior high or even high school aged kids. Now the way it looked, perhaps things were turning out differently than she had anticipated they might. Perhaps her future was going to be totally different than she’d ever imagined it and that was a very exciting prospect. Maddie liked trying new things, different things and just going out there and doing something for the heck of trying it. She was outgoing and it was one of her favorite things about herself. She, however, had never felt like she’d been on a true adventure – nothing worthy of the books she read certainly and maybe this would be her chance to change that. The prospect filled her with tingles of anticipation all the way down to her fingers and toes. 

She directed her attention back to Bethany who had leaped into the paddock. Madison followed by climbing awkwardly up onto the fence and moving to sit there on top of the wooden rails. They were certainly wide enough to sit on. The stiffness with which she maneuvered over the fence implied that she wasn’t used to climbing over it though she did manage it at last. She was short – only five feet tall so that might have been part of the problem. She grinned up at her again. “Well then.. it’s good to meet you – and no I don’t think we met. I just got here last night. I’m from Minnesota.” She said shrugging once with a smile. 

“I think your first guess was closer actually. I’ve only ridden a few times and I don’t know much … okay anything.. about taking care of horses – so I’m here to learn.” She then thought that might make her sound unserious about really doing this the right way so she added, “I’ve always thought it would be nice to learn but didn’t get the chance. My parents split up and my mom got remarried and said now that I’m ready to start high school I could go away if I wanted – I’ve always thought a boarding school sounded more fun than a regular school but she didn’t want me to go until I was older - I applied last May but I didn’t honestly think for a minute I’d get accepted. I was completely surprised when I got the letter a couple of weeks ago.” 

She paused for a moment trying to think what to say next – there was always so much to cover when you met a new person. “They assigned me a school pony. There’s information about her in the letter that came with my acceptance. They said she’s a seven year old black Fell Pony mare named Integrity and that I could meet her whenever I got here. I’m pretty excited about that.”


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Mackenna Foster sat silently in the barn listening to the noises being made by other students and what sounded to be a run away horse or pony. Her eyes almost completely closed as she relaxes in her chair, leaning back against a larger stall. Her thoughts racing around her goals for this year and what she could do to get closer to her dreams. Her thoughts were quickly interrupted by a breath of warm air on her neck and the sound of crunching oat hay in her right ear. She opens her eyes and looks over at the gelding sticking his head out of his stall, he was short, yet stocky like a bulldog, and he palomino coat was incredibly clean and shiny, as if he were wrapped in saran wrap to keep him that way. The gelding continues munching the last of his food in her ear, his soft kind eyes watching her probably wondering why she was just chilling in front of his stall, not that he cared that she was.

Mac lifts her palm up and strokes the geldings nose, before standing up and grabbing his halter off the stall door, she reaches over grabbing the cold handle on the stall and opens it. A small smile creeps on her face as she enters his stall, glancing the horse over a couples times, everything looked good, he was exceptionally clean as normal besides some shavings in his white mane and tail. She lifts the leather halter up and puts it on his head and begins to lead him out of his stall, she walks over towards the paddocks to a small empty one near where the other two students and pony were, she glances over at them and smiles while putting her hand up a little almost like saying hi without saying anything or actually waving her hand. She then lets the gelding loose in the small paddock and sits on the fence. The gelding stands there for a moment, head high, ears forward, eyes wides as he glances around. He then begins tossing his head before bolting forward as fast and as powerful as he could, running to the other end of the paddock letting out huge bucks and kicking out the whole way.


He slide stops as he nears the fence then turns over on his hind legs and runs to the gate closest to where the pony was, he then begins to nicker loudly in almost a studly way towards the little horse. Mac watches and shakes her head slightly towards the horse then looks to the other girls *"Sorry about the noise, he gets excited when he see's other horses"*​


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

_(OOC: just bookmarking for later)_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Izzie Grey rested her chin on her bridged hands, wearily eyeing the stacks of papers that seemed to have taken up semipermanent residence on her mahogany desk. It was the start of another school year at Silver Star, and while Izzie loved meeting all the new students, she hated the paperwork associated with them. Sighing, she gazed out the window; she had earned the right to the upper level office in the barn, so her window offered a glorious view of the outdoor ring and some of the paddocks on the north side of the barn.
Movement caught her eye; she giggled and sighed inwardly when she saw Tucker taunting one, no two, students. Izzie smiled to herself. it seemed an entire lifetime had passed since her first day at the Academy. Being in her thirties, she had to remind herself that she wasn't _that_ old, but the age gap certainly was evident at times. Since graduating from Silver Star herself, Izzie had toured the country working for various trainers, both big and small, before an injury forced her to settle down and give up a hectic show life. She had jumped at the opportunity to join the Silver Star team, and hoped the relatively laid back atmosphere would expedite her recovery.
As if on cue, her back started aching again, so she decided it would be as good an excuse as any to take a breather from her office work - not that shed gotten much done yet anyways. Grimacing, she popped a painkiller in her mouth and gingerly started down the stairs to the main area of the barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

_(OOC: I have a full keyboard again! This is a continuation of my last post.) _

Rubbing her back and trying to work out a spasming muscle, Izzie made her way down the barn aisle, inhaling the sweet scent of hay and horse. She paused at the first stall on the right after the tack room, and traced her fingers over the brass nameplate. _Staccatta_. Izzie's dark bay Dutch Warmblood was turned out for the day already. _Probably terrorizing the geldings again,_ thought Izzie. 
Trailing a finger along the smooth stall, she contined down the aisle towards the silhouettes of three students.


----------



## WriterChick18 (Aug 1, 2010)

Madison’s eyes flashed up just as she’d finished speaking. She heard an extremely loud noise from inside the barn. A golden colored horse – she thought they were called palominos, was standing in the entryway between the open paddock and the barn twitching his ears back and forth in curiosity. It was at that point that he bounding forward kicking and making quite a ruckus. 

Maddie was so surprised at the sudden movement from the big horse that she let out a gasp and nearly fell backwards off the fence she’d been sitting on. Her hands tightened as she slipped backward and she scrabbled to get a handhold that wouldn’t allow her to fall straight backward off and smack her head on the hardened grass ground behind the paddock. She could feel the wood grain burning into her hands and there was a plainly panicked look on her place as she kicked her feet, trying to get herself upright again. Finally she managed it and sat up straight again, her heart racing and her breath caught – both because of the beautiful horse in front of her and due to her close call. 

Madison watched the horse and his owner who had emerged not long after all apologies for the disruption the horse had caused. She didn’t mind a bit though and she just smiled at the girl and gave a, what she hoped looked friendly, wave and didn’t say much. She tended to be a tiny bit shy around more than a couple of people at a time when she was in a new situation, though she hoped her smile was enough to make her not look quite so off-standing. She hurriedly got down off the fence and brushed her hands off on the seat of her jeans, rather embarrassed that the horse had startled her so badly she’d almost fallen off. That wouldn’t happen again if she just got down. “What’s his name?” She finally asked. 

Looking over she saw a woman walking towards them who didn’t look like she was a student, but nor was she the owner of the school, whom Madison had met the previous evening. Maybe a teacher or a trainer.. “Morning.” Maddie said still a bit shyly. “I … don’t think I’ve met either of you.” She murmured to the second student – the one with the palomino and the trainer/teacher. “My name’s Madison or Maddie if you prefer. I’m new.” It felt silly since she’d just told someone that but she had the feeling she might be saying that a lot over the next few days.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Mac winced seeing the girl fall off the fence because of the geldings quick movements, she sighed slightly and put a smile on looking towards the girl before walking a little closer *"Sorry he just really enjoys his turnout time"* she said with a half smirk. Her eyes drift off towards the gelding watching him rumble about then back to the girl as she asks about his name *"Well his registered name is Way Bueno, his barn name is Twinkie"* she says calmly now with a smile on her face *"and my name is Mackenna but everyone just calls me Mac, whats yours? do you have a horse here?" *she asks hoping she wouldnt mind the questins. The girl stood pretty relaxed, she had dark green eyes hidden by a pair of sun glasses, long dark brown hair down to her waist, her clothes were alittle worn looking, her jeans faded in areas and torn in some otheres, her shirt just a simple white wife beater and her cowboy boots hidden under her jeans with some bumper spurs attached to them.


The gelding stays still, standing square, his head up and ears forward as he watches his owner move towards another person, he lets out a big huff of air before racing towards them and turning at the last second as he remembers theres a fence there, letting out a loud snort as he prances away from them, but prances in a circle back towards them, stopping at the fence and stretching his head and neck over towards the two girls as far as he could. He definitely was short but oh so powerful, built like a tank he definitely was quarter horse anyone could tell and his bloodlines were amazing, but also one of the reasons he's so hystrung.​


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Taylor walked out into the pasture to get her horse. She observed the other girls that were out there and the other horses. She stood by the gate and lat out a sharp whistle. Seconds later, a Pinto colored horse came cantering up to her. "Hi my sweet boy," she said and slipped his halter on. She had trained her horse, Trigger, from a colt and they were so in tune with each other she didn't really need a halter, but for safety reasons it was required. Taylor couldn't believe that she had been accepted into Silver Star Academy though. As they headed to the barn, she passed some girls. Taylor was naturally shy so she continued walking past them with Trigger. Trigger stopped and snorted at one of the girl's and she blushed and tugged on his leadrope. He shook his head but continued to walk next to her and into the barn. His white spots were surprisingly clean except for his white legs were they were grass-stained. She hooked him up in the cross ties and began spraying his legs with Green-Spot Remover. "Trigger, stand still," she told him. Taylor had been at Silver Star Academy for 2 and a half weeks already but Trigger was still acting differently than he did at home. She hoped no one would see him prancing around in the aisle while she was spraying him.


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

Justine arrived at the barn and looked around. Justine thought to her self ' This is wear I am going to be agisting Winter Brook Millie. I hope their are friendly people here. And other Royal show ponies that I can train with.' Justine knew that Winter Brook Millie also know as Millie for short had to be treated like royalty because if she did she would treat you in a nice manner back to you. Justine umloaded Millie and went to find a office. She met a nice lady inside called Angie. Angie showed the newest full lively Justine to her stall and which paddocks Millie would be kept in. Justine looked inside the stall. 'Hmmm' she though ' I will have to come back tomorrow and tidy it up as it has cobweds in the coners. Anyway let me go and meet some new people.' Justine spotted some girls over at the fence chatting and laughing. Justine decided they looked friendly anough and walked over to interduce her self. "Hi I'm Justine, I just got accepted into Silver Star Acadmy and I was wondering if you girls show or hae ponies? You see I go to royals with my pony Winter Brook Millie or Millie as she is know to friends. Anyway anough about me. Tell me who are you and who is this handsome gelding?"


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Penelope Beaumont marched over to the barn. Of course Penny walked with attitude. That was her. She knew with her dangerously dark obsidian hair, flawless ivory skin and ice cold cobolt blue eyes she was lovely, and feared. This was entertaining to her. Penny filled everything with principle. She wasn’t shy and she was deffinatley vicious, she could cut you down in one stare. The only thing she let in, the one thing that that understood her complete coldness to the world was Parker. As she ran her perfectly manicured hand over his energetic eyes. She just breathed in his presence. It was amazing to know, he was hers, and she was his. They shared an understanding like no other. He was beautiful and cold just like her. "Not such a walk in the Park" otherwise known as Parker, was an Imported Hanoverian from Denmark he stood a perfect 17hh and had a coat so dark, such an inky black it was terrifying, it shared a shine that could blind you. He had identical stockings running up each 4 of his legs and a perfect diamond star battled with his gold fish eyes. She remembered when she found parker on a holiday in Denmark; she liked him that day, when she saw people _try_ to ride him. Parker didn’t like people or other horses for that matter. She saw him such a vigorous, lively horse that did things for a purpose. He had movement to burn, and raw talent. She knew price wasn’t an issue so she bought made her father bring him home, to Silver Star. Nobody could get near him apart from herself, she sort of liked it. It made her feel special. Once she hit back into reality from her trip down memory lane Penelope snatched his halter from the hook and reached to place it behind his ears. Parker lowered his head to help her. She tied him up outside his stall and began grooming his onyx coat. Once she had saddled him up she was thrilled to get on and try her new County out. She mounted and rode out of the barn towards the arena. She saw people there, but no one worth speaking to anyway. She was pretty sure they were new. She could feel them staring. She gradually lifted her eyes to meet their gaze and of course in Penny character she shot them a look bitter enough to brake ice. “Hmmf” she whispered “soon enough they will know who I am and that this is my school.” The entire time she worked with parker who was being a champion at his flying changes and piaffe’s she felt them watching at a far.


----------



## WriterChick18 (Aug 1, 2010)

Maddie managed a smile as even more students seemed to be appearing at the paddock. She reached into her pocket to look for her cell phone and saw that it was still well before classes to begin. The students here, she realized, really were serious about their horses to come down and see them and take care of them before classes she realized (and she respected that). She couldn’t say she was as experienced as most of the people standing around her probably would, but she was determined to try her best in any case. She turned to the girl who had introduced herself as Mac and smiled again, her eyes sparkling at the introduction. “Good to meet you Mac and good to meet you, Twinkie.” She said, looking at the excited horse with a grin. 

She noticed there was an older woman standing back a ways from them and Maddie suspected she was a teacher. She couldn’t help hoping the woman would come over and introduce herself. She also noticed a girl bringing a horse into the cross ties to do a little grooming, though the horse seemed to have other ideas and didn’t look as though he wanted to stand still though she supposed she couldn’t blame him, the spraying looked like it might tickle. Another girl who had joined them had cold looking blue eyes and dark hair. Maddie was immediately shy of her and taken aback a little bit as well, especially as she started working the horse in one of the training pens. Her dressage skills were immaculate, even to Maddie’s untrained eye.


----------

